# Wax and sealant comparison .



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Yesterday I stripped and deconed my car of wax cause I felt it dulled the flake in the paint. I decided to go back to using my trusted protection as you will see the difference on my bonnet in the outside light and on a dull day. As you can see on the left hand side is BMD MORPHEUS luxury wax x 2 layers which I applied again after the Decon to see what the difference would be. Then on the right hand side I have applied SONAX PNS , you can clearly see the difference in the paint. Then PNS was then applied to the whole car leaving it crisp and slick. BMD MORPHEUS is a quality wax for certain colours and paint types but I feel not for metallic paints as it dulls the flake finish. Below is a few snaps, BMD on the left (driver side) and SONAX PNS on the right side (passenger side). Front wing panels also done both sides.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Can't really see a difference in the pictures if totally honest, thats the trouble with photo's!


----------



## ICBM (Feb 7, 2015)

I can see a huge dfference and I am rather surprised at the diffierence. If you look at the bumper, that shows a significant increase in reflection and depth. I was myself going to venture from sealant to wax, now I am not so sure.


----------



## silverfox830 (Apr 4, 2014)

I used to reserve wax just for car shows. Now I don't even do that anymore and use glaze for shows. Bottom line...I have no use for waxes whatsoever.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

whats the PNS? whatever it is looks alot better in the pictures, cant see it on sonax website


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Polymer net shield


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

ICBM said:


> I can see a huge dfference and I am rather surprised at the diffierence. If you look at the bumper, that shows a significant increase in reflection and depth. I was myself going to venture from sealant to wax, now I am not so sure.


Same here; surprised it's so pronounced.


----------



## scottk7 (Jul 7, 2014)

So where would a hybrid sit on the scale?


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Can't tell a difference, I was a believer that all waxes leave the same finish and I could only really tell the difference betwee a sealant and wax when side by side but I'm even doubting that now lol


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

It looks like it was a cloudy day? Maybe a sunny day would see more difference.

You mentioned you applied 2 x coats bmd morpheus, how many coats of Sonax PNS did you apply? I have used PNS once, 2 coats left really slick reflective surface on my black metallic


----------



## J|M (May 11, 2011)

Different angles with a neat picture of the same object reflection over both LSP. Then you can clearly see the difference, if there is any.

We can still figure your eyes judgment will be better than any of us looking at those dark pictures.

Sonax Polymer Net Shield leaves a very glossy finish at that, i can tell the difference.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Sealants are always going to give a more reflective finish over wax. It's a well known fact that waxes tend to dull flake PPP whereas sealant enhances it. TBH can't tell any difference from your photos. The angle / direction of the sun plays a big part in photos so it's not easy to see any difference.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

chewy_ said:


> It looks like it was a cloudy day? Maybe a sunny day would see more difference.
> 
> You mentioned you applied 2 x coats bmd morpheus, how many coats of Sonax PNS did you apply? I have used PNS once, 2 coats left really slick reflective surface on my black metallic


One only mate of PNS apply.:thumb: I will apply another coat after it needs a quick wash.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> Sealants are always going to give a more reflective finish over wax. It's a well known fact that waxes tend to dull flake PPP whereas sealant enhances it. TBH can't tell any difference from your photos. The angle / direction of the sun plays a big part in photos so it's not easy to see any difference.


That's a very good point:thumb:, but it was a cloudy day and no sun, but if was a sunny day then you would have seen a massive difference . Don't forget people see images and colours in different ways.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

scottk7 said:


> So where would a hybrid sit on the scale?


My next test will be Black fire hybrid wax against PNS.:thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Blueberry said:


> It's a well known fact that waxes tend to dull flake PPP whereas sealant enhances it.


yeh but ODK Sterling Wax improves the flake pop  i will find out soon when the weather clears up


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

excellent post chongo photos show a big difference,sealant i use for crisp reflection,wax for a darker glow


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Never really seen much visual difference between most LSP's but pics 2&3 shocked me. 
Gonz.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

chongo said:


> One only mate of PNS apply.:thumb: I will apply another coat after it needs a quick wash.


Give it another coat mate you will see big difference. Sonax make quality products including their waxes Premium Class Carnauba & Extreme Carnauba sold at CYC.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

chongo said:


> My next test will be Black fire hybrid wax against PNS.:thumb:


Looking forward to this test!! Im a big fan of Blackfire products and been using them for years, usually use the BF gloss enhancer and BF paint protection on most of my cars with great results, so will keep a eye open for when you test the wax as this is something I might be looking for my own car.:thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> yeh but ODK Sterling Wax improves the flake pop  i will find out soon when the weather clears up


Yes some waxes will enhance flake more than others but none will beat a sealant or coating at this game.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> Yes some waxes will enhance flake more than others


I don't think the OP reported an issue with the wax enhancing the flake pop, from the first post.



chongo said:


> BMD MORPHEUS is a quality wax for certain colours and paint types but I feel not for metallic paints as it *dulls the flake finish.*


In my experience, a good quality show wax like P21S, Victoria Collectors etc has no qualm with flake pop enhancement.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Any excuse to post up some blackfire and funnily enough a test ive been doing on the bonnet this week getting the gear ready for better weather.

Blackfire Finishing compound & Blackfire hybrid wax-









Modesta prime followed by Blackfire crystal seal-









crystal certainly deepens the colour and gives it a stunning gloss factor, but i wouldn't over rule the wax as a different outcome could have been achieved if i had applied say blackfire afpp before the wax.
But for a quick comparison there only is going to be one winner look's wise


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

wet diamond is the best sealant i have used,i get amazing flake pop with pinnacle wax i used in the past and vics concours


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> i get amazing flake pop with pinnacle wax


Souveran or Sig series II?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

both but series 2 edges it for metallics i think m8in honesty


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Chewy have you tried Wolfgang fusion?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

chewy_ said:


> I don't think the OP reported an issue with the wax enhancing the flake pop, from the first .


Again I've been misquoted!


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> both but series 2 edges it for metallics i think m8in honesty


Agree with you there, but imh Souveran is exceptionally good because as well as flake pop enhancement imh it makes the paint look wet.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

No wax will give as good flake pop as a sealant/coating. End of. 

Each has its own merits and cons but there is a place for both. So you pay your money and you make your choice. I don't think this comparison brings anything new to the table.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

k9vnd said:


> Chewy have you tried Wolfgang fusion?


Yes I've tried the WG kit:thumb:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

chewy_ said:


> In my experience, a good quality show wax like P21S, Victoria Collectors etc has no qualm with flake pop enhancement.


In the 5 year's ive played with wax's the only noticable wax ive ever used on a dark car that enhanced flake pop massively was dodo juice's purple haze pro.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

k9vnd said:


> Any excuse to post up some blackfire and funnily enough a test ive been doing on the bonnet his week getting the gear ready for better weather.
> 
> Blackfire Finishing compound & Blackfire hybrid wax-
> 
> ...


:argie: can't wait to try this , but it will be applied to my car on it's own with no other products of Blackfire before or after. I know if you use afpp before any Blackfire LSP it will greatly enhance the finish. :thumb:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

k9vnd said:


> In the 5 year's ive played with wax's the only noticable wax ive ever used on a dark car that enhanced flake pop massively was dodo juice's purple haze pro.


No comment on dodo ph pro, I have only used the standard dodo ph:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Blueberry said:


> No wax will give as good flake pop as a sealant/coating. End of.
> 
> Each has its own merits and cons but there is a place for both. So you pay your money and you make your choice. I don't think this comparison brings anything new to the table.


This isn't strictly true.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

kev what is fuzion like over wet diamond afpp


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

chongo said:


> :argie: can't wait to try this , but it will be applied to my car on it's own with no other products of Blackfire before or after. I know if you use afpp before any Blackfire LSP it will greatly enhance the finish. :thumb:


My prefference but i would'nt apply afpp then crystal, both great product's both sealant so would be one or the other.
And before crystal then definately a pre wax cleaner before application, for me i find modesta prime the best before any sealant finish but id highly recommend you prepare a good polished clean surface before application


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> kev what is fuzion like over wet diamond afpp


Only tried fusion over blackfire's total polish and seal and tobh i didn't rate it highly, the look was similar,glass like, to r222 concour.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> No wax will give as good flake pop as a sealant/coating. End of.
> 
> Each has its own merits and cons but there is a place for both. So you pay your money and you make your choice. I don't think this comparison brings anything new to the table.


Yes it does. A lot of people ask about Sonax products and LTP, and PNS are excellent LSP, I know you like your wax's and you have many times given your advice to many people on here:thumb: can you find another post of this which shows PNS against a Wax:wave:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Have to kind of agree with blueberry here, found nothing come's close especially where polish angel's cosmic and master are mentioned


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

k9vnd said:


> Have to kind of agree with blueberry here, found nothing come's close especially where polish angel's cosmic and master are mentioned


Great products :argie: used them both on my last car (c63 AMG) :car:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

chongo said:


> A lot of people ask about Sonax products and LTP, and PNS are excellent LSP


Sonax is good, especially Sonax extreme carnauba, very affordable and good quality finish. Another quality show wax I forgot to mention AF Illusion. On the Polished Bliss website they claim Illusion to max out on the flake pop specs scale
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/auto-finesse-illusion.html which is surprisingly higher than a sealant like BF wet diamond as has been mentioned on this thread http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/blackfire-all-finish-paint-protection.html

Unfortunately bmd morpheus is not sold on the polished bliss website so not able to draw a comparison with flake pop against AF Illusion wax


----------

